# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Fixing baseboards to concrete stumps

## peter_sm

This has come up before, and there have been a few suggestions of solutions. 
Concrete nails, plugs and screws and dynabolts are not allowed. A Civil Engineer would not allow it. 
I fixed timber battens to the concrete stumps. I ended up using Sikaflex brand 'SikaBond High Strength Construction Adhesive' The stuff is like liquid nails on steroids. Check the statistics on the Sikaflex website. 
I used 75 x 50 battens stopping 50mm before the antcap. I found i was getting about 1.8 metres of batten to stump fix per cartridge. So in other words I was able to fix 3 of 600mm battens with one cartridge. 
I bought a box of 12 cartridges and got a good price.

----------


## president_ltd

i've used a couple of methods: 
for new concrete stumps:
when the stumps are put in, put a 2x4 batten in the cement slurry when the stump is set in the hole.
the batten doesn't go as high as the top of the stump, but say up to within 50mm of the top. 
for existing concrete stumps:
use some gal strapping to hold the battens in place flush against the side of a concrete stump.

----------


## TermiMonster

You can often fix a timber upright to the bearer (which is resting on the stump), with a brace back to a joist/bearer if required.
TM

----------


## peter_sm

But that would make the antcaps useless yeah?

----------


## Wombat2

I wouldn't drill a concrete stump but I have concrete block piers with concrete filled cavity would it be OK to use anchor bolts to fix a battern to the sides of these?

----------

